# P51 UPUPA EPOPS



## sparks (Jul 29, 2008)

NICE STANG


----------



## wilbur1 (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes that is !


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes...very nice!


----------



## Catch22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 31, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## seesul (Jul 31, 2008)

I´m only wondering, where this nickname comes from?
Sounds like from Africa...


----------

